# Autobiography books about DP/DR?



## emjmoorXJ (Oct 22, 2012)

Is there any Books about a persons personal accounts on living with DP/DR and how they had delt with it? I am interested in either buying one or checking it out in the library. I have found a few on wattpad but there not rlly recovery stories...


----------



## Justinian585 (Dec 4, 2012)

It's more of a guide on how to overcome it than somebody's story, but here you go!



http://imgur.com/a


----------



## MobiusX (Jul 27, 2010)

I have that book. It's good, probably the best book specifically about DP.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

The most well-known I think is *Collision With The Infinite: A Life Beyond The Personal Self* by Suzanne Segal. She takes a more spiritual approach to it but her symptoms are DP/DR. The is also *Feeling Unreal: Depersonalization Disorder and the Loss of the Self* by SImeon and Abugel, and *Stranger To Myself* by Abugel and there are two "Overcoming DP" books.

If you want an entire story which I am developing into a book -- see http://www.dreamchild.net which has many recommended books on my DP/DR, anxiety and depression.

The first book that actually exists ... to anyone's knowledge is Henri Amiel's *Journal Intime.* He coined his own experience as Depersonalization. Later a journal article was written using his term. This was in France in the late 1800s near the turn of the century.

Check out the links section here and on my site for lots of information.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2012)

Also, if you go to amazon and look up just ONE of these books you will find many more recommendations of similar books.


----------

